# Ashop | OPINIONS Wanted



## Phoenix1

Has any chose Ashop.in as their supplier? What was your experience? Where do you think is the best labs to get solid product?


----------



## inhuman88

Ashop is almost as good as tiller..

How about starting an introduction thread and telling us a little about yourself


----------



## ToDie4Test

If you do some research it appears it used to be under the name Alin who was a known scammer.


----------



## inhuman88

ToDie4Test said:


> If you do some research it appears it used to be under the name Alin who was a known scammer.



Ashop=alin shop


----------



## PillarofBalance

Alin is one of those douche that needs to just dry and blow away. How these guys persist is mind blowing


----------



## anabol69

kakeness said:


> garbage he is a selective scammer


Wow you went from saying Strango is legit on another thread to saying Ashop is a selective scanner within 5 minutes.


----------



## kakeness

Ok bro did you read my introduction first read that, Im not some newbie i been at this game along time i probably know a hella of alot more then you do i been at this game for damn near 15 years..... So if your questioning the legitimacy of my information please ask cause i have plenty of write up and post on other forums and mods and admins to vouch for me... i came her to share my knowledge and help people out so please bring it bro..... 





anabol69 said:


> Wow you went from saying Strango is legit on another thread to saying Ashop is a selective scanner within 5 minutes.


----------



## Bro Bundy

kakeness vs anabol69      FIGHT!!! lets keep it dirty guys .hits below the belt is perfectly legal at ugb


----------



## kakeness

jurgensplurgen
jurgensplurgen is offline
Senior Member
This user has no status.

I am:
----

jurgensplurgen's Avatar

Join Date
    Nov 2012
Posts
    1,368	
    Post Thanks / Like 
Feedback Score
    0

Rep Power
    13

Alinshop (SCAMMER)

    I notice Alinshop is not on here.
    A search will show them listen in most forum's scammers section (at least if they aren't run by A)
    Obviously they aren't complete scammers, as many people get their gifts and often they work just fine.
    But the company is so large and spread, stuff falls through the cracks frequently -- bunk gear, no responses after payment, etc. and frequently isn't rectified.
    Forums where A is a sponsor generally don't allow any negative feedback on him, or you get banned.

    Alin was the first place I ordered from, back just before ORD. I used his stealth injects at the time, and was very dissatisfied. The gear was extremely thick (though I was warned of that) but the main issue was my buddies and I got near-zero results from it. Running sus at 500mg week and Decca at 300, and my hormone profile came back with barely elevated test levels after 3 months on. Once we switched to a domestic UGL, we felt it fast, and had great results.

    I had read many reports that this was a result of his op being so large and delegated out, that he no longer had great control over how his associates handles customers.

    So order from them by all means if you must try them out, and get international goods at great prices, but beware that it is a significant risk.

    Any others with more recent experie


----------



## PillarofBalance

anabol69 said:


> Wow you went from saying Strango is legit on another thread to saying Ashop is a selective scanner within 5 minutes.


Alin is a well known scammer. Not sure what the problem with his post is?

Are you saying Alin is not?


----------



## inhuman88

kakeness said:


> jurgensplurgen
> jurgensplurgen is offline
> Senior Member
> This user has no status.
> 
> I am:
> ----
> 
> jurgensplurgen's Avatar
> 
> Join Date
> Nov 2012
> Posts
> 1,368
> Post Thanks / Like
> Feedback Score
> 0
> 
> Rep Power
> 13
> 
> Alinshop (SCAMMER)
> 
> I notice Alinshop is not on here.
> A search will show them listen in most forum's scammers section (at least if they aren't run by A)
> Obviously they aren't complete scammers, as many people get their gifts and often they work just fine.
> But the company is so large and spread, stuff falls through the cracks frequently -- bunk gear, no responses after payment, etc. and frequently isn't rectified.
> Forums where A is a sponsor generally don't allow any negative feedback on him, or you get banned.
> 
> Alin was the first place I ordered from, back just before ORD. I used his stealth injects at the time, and was very dissatisfied. The gear was extremely thick (though I was warned of that) but the main issue was my buddies and I got near-zero results from it. Running sus at 500mg week and Decca at 300, and my hormone profile came back with barely elevated test levels after 3 months on. Once we switched to a domestic UGL, we felt it fast, and had great results.
> 
> I had read many reports that this was a result of his op being so large and delegated out, that he no longer had great control over how his associates handles customers.
> 
> So order from them by all means if you must try them out, and get international goods at great prices, but beware that it is a significant risk.
> 
> Any others with more recent experie



The admin of the board where you copied this from should be listed in the scammer section as well


----------



## inhuman88

PillarofBalance said:


> Alin is a well known scammer. Not sure what the problem with his post is?
> 
> Are you saying Alin is not?



He likes to get involved with things that he has no business in

Alin and strango are not the same or connected in any way


----------



## PillarofBalance

inhuman88 said:


> He likes to get involved with things that he has no business in
> 
> Alin and strango are not the same or connected in any way


I just don't see the connection between the two issues 

This thread is about alin. Alin is a scammer.

The other thread is about strango. Strango has his own issues.


----------



## anabol69

I nvr said ashop was NOT a scammer. Ive had friends get stuff from them and others get scammed.
You will get diff opinions from diff doods.


----------



## inhuman88

anabol69 said:


> I nvr said ashop was NOT a scammer. Ive had friends get stuff from them and others get scammed.
> You will get diff opinions from diff doods.



Then what was the meaning of your post?


----------



## kakeness

Thank you admin for chiming in...




PillarofBalance said:


> Alin is a well known scammer. Not sure what the problem with his post is?
> 
> Are you saying Alin is not?


----------



## PillarofBalance

anabol69 said:


> I nvr said ashop was NOT a scammer. Ive had friends get stuff from them and others get scammed.
> You will get diff opinions from diff doods.


If a source scams one person, just one then they are a scammer.


----------



## PillarofBalance

kakeness said:


> Thank you admin for chiming in...


No problem but do yourself a favor if you want credibility.  Don't quote posts from BOP.


----------



## anabol69

inhuman88 said:


> Then what was the meaning of your post?


Theres a huge difference in a selective scammer and a downright scammer. Some might feel ashop stuff is NOT garbage like what was mentioned.


----------



## inhuman88

anabol69 said:


> Theres a huge difference in a selective scammer and a downright scammer. Some might feel ashop stuff is NOT garbage like what was mentioned.



No there is not..scammer is scammer


----------



## kakeness

what do you mean lol... why is that...





inhuman88 said:


> The admin of the board where you copied this from should be listed in the scammer section as well


----------



## inhuman88

kakeness said:


> what do you mean lol... why is that...



Pain is a known scammer. He makes up vendors to source on his board then scams his own members


----------



## anabol69

inhuman88 said:


> Pain is a known scammer. He makes up vendors to source on his board then scams his own members


Sounds like another board I know of HAHA..


----------



## TriniJuice

Kaki's- 2
Anabol........0

Give it up....


----------



## PillarofBalance

anabol69 said:


> Sounds like another board I know of HAHA..


Yeah unfortunately there are a few of these places...


----------



## kakeness

LOL i only posted that cause i seen a topic but im a member on BOP, SF, TSC, ID and a private forum they all say the same thing as ASHOP




PillarofBalance said:


> No problem but do yourself a favor if you want credibility.  Don't quote posts from BOP.


----------



## kakeness

thats a good point and im not aware of that cause i just join there yesterday the same time i join here, but i vouch sponsors with other boards. if a sponsors says there exclusive to a board then i would be on the worry side anyways most sponsors are on more then one board.. thats what proper research is about... 





inhuman88 said:


> Pain is a known scammer. He makes up vendors to source on his board then scams his own members


----------



## bronco

inhuman88 said:


> Pain is a known scammer. He makes up vendors to source on his board then scams his own members



This is truth here... **** Pain


----------



## chriskerr178269

ECKSRATED said:


> I used them recently with great success. I started my cycle about 5 weeks ago and am already up 32 lbs. Lean mass.


Can u lead me in the right direction .I havnt cycled in about 3 yrs .lost all old contacts but want to get back in the game


----------



## TriniJuice

chriskerr178269 said:


> Can u lead me in the right direction .I havnt cycled in about 3 yrs .lost all old contacts but want to get back in the game



In the words of SfG;
"Nice first post turd...."


----------



## graniteman

anabol69 said:


> Theres a huge difference in a selective scammer and a downright scammer. Some might feel ashop stuff is NOT garbage like what was mentioned.



This post IMHO puts you on the dbag list. WTF? A scammer is a scammer period, you put levels of scamming on it GTFO.


----------



## graniteman

To the OP's post Alinshoppe is a great place ..for abcess', sending your money to a black hole never to be seen again, possibly receiving something and I do mean ''something''..kinda like Forrest Gump said ''Life is like a box a chocolates..you never know what you're gonna git''.. So yea..he's great


----------



## chriskerr178269

I had great great connections up until 3 years ago when I stop but I was cycling for 10 years and never had a issue with bad gear . I just got on this site hey few days ago and I been reading the comments any seems like people should be looking out for e


----------



## chriskerr178269

For each other not criticizing them I've seen reactions from bad gear before one of my friends actually had his kidneys shut down on him.


----------



## PillarofBalance

We do look out for each other chriskerr178269. By telling people it's stupid to openly ask for a source because that's a great way to get scammed. Nobody here owes you a connection.


----------



## ECKSRATED

chriskerr178269 said:


> Can u lead me in the right direction .I havnt cycled in about 3 yrs .lost all old contacts but want to get back in the game


Sure buddy. Just post your address, name, social number,credit card number and what products u would like.


----------



## anabol69

ecksrated said:


> sure buddy. Just post your address, name, social number,credit card number and what products u would like.


lmaoooooo......


----------



## shenky

Ashop is a scam shop.

/thread


----------



## JackC4

Guessing this fella is one and done


----------



## Phoenix1

Yes, the avi is me. I am a CEO of a retail company. Which is why I called it product. So, AShop is supplier to avoid and Tiller is a supplier to consider?


----------



## Capt'n Ron

This is not a source board. If you make posts asking for a source you will be scammed. Any source you see posted anywhere in the open is nothing but trouble.


----------



## Phoenix1

Okay, is someone willing to message me a domestic source? I have one for tren and Sus, but I have not been able to find the injectable anadrol 50 yet. As well as, AI & EstroBlockers because my current domestic source does not sell them


----------



## TriniJuice

ridge.johnston said:


> Okay, is someone willing to message me a domestic source? I have one for tren and Sus, but I have not been able to find the injectable anadrol 50 yet. As well as, AI & EstroBlockers because my current domestic source does not sell them



Son......don't be an idiot
If someone tells you not to ask for a source in the open cuz your gonna get scammed what makes you think someone's gonna PM you in private and not scam you


----------



## TriniJuice

Just stick to tailoring suits and giving change


----------



## TriniJuice

It's amazing how their really are people in life who are oblivious to their own stupidity, 
Don't get me wrong im an idiot, but atleast i know it.....


----------



## Phoenix1

I was referring to you and the other three who were competent in the subject matter. You're quite the presumptuous individual.


----------



## TriniJuice

Now i have to google these words just to keep up....


----------



## PillarofBalance

Is this real life?


----------



## deadlift666

Injectable anadrol. Lol


----------



## Bassman101

TriniJuice said:


> Now i have to google these words just to keep up....



Lol I googled it for you still don't know what it means lol!


----------



## losieloos

I like asshop.


----------



## Phoenix1

Capt'n Ron said:


> This is not a source board. If you make posts asking for a source you will be scammed. Any source you see posted anywhere in the open is nothing but trouble.





Then how do you approach finding a source?


----------



## Phoenix1

deadlift666 said:


> Injectable anadrol. Lol





Yes, recently an liquid formulated anadrol 50 has been developed and is supplied. However, since it's still a new formulation, not many are able to find a supplier.


----------



## TriniJuice

ridge.johnston said:


> Then how do you approach finding a source?



He so "persistent".....yea now google that


----------



## deadlift666

ridge.johnston said:


> Yes, recently an liquid formulated anadrol 50 has been developed and is supplied. However, since it's still a new formulation, not many are able to find a supplier.



But why bother?


----------



## pilgrim

I think what this guy really wants is info on how to grow tits.


----------



## Mensa273

Just saved me some cash!


----------



## inhuman88

deadlift666 said:


> Injectable anadrol. Lol



What's funny about injectable adrol?



ridge.johnston said:


> Then how do you approach finding a source?



research



ridge.johnston said:


> Yes, recently an liquid formulated anadrol 50 has been developed and is supplied. However, since it's still a new formulation, not many are able to find a supplier.



Its not new


----------



## Phoenix1

deadlift666 said:


> But why bother?





I prefer injectable over orals because it doesn't need to pass through the kidneys as many times to be broken down and processed.


----------



## Phoenix1

inhuman88 said:


> What's funny about injectable adrol?
> 
> 
> 
> research
> 
> 
> 
> Its not new





Well I'm about to quit researching for injectable anadrol because I can only google so many times and get the same useless links. haha


----------



## inhuman88

ridge.johnston said:


> Well I'm about to quit researching for injectable anadrol because I can only google so many times and get the same useless links. haha



You do realize that injectable form is only slightly less hepatoxic, right?


----------



## Phoenix1

inhuman88 said:


> You do realize that injectable form is only slightly less hepatoxic, right?





I do know that. Most of the research that I did showed that injectable gear is more effective and absorbed than oral. What is your opinion?


----------



## Phoenix1

pilgrim said:


> I think what this guy really wants is info on how to grow tits.





Why do you say that?


----------



## inhuman88

ridge.johnston said:


> I do know that. Most of the research that I did showed that injectable gear is more effective and absorbed than oral. What is your opinion?



Imo the difference between them is negligible


----------



## PillarofBalance

ridge.johnston said:


> I prefer injectable over orals because it doesn't need to pass through the kidneys as many times to be broken down and processed.


You mean liver? unless you have hepatitis or a liver condition who cares.


----------



## TriniJuice

This guy is super proper;
He probably types on a diamond plated keyboard wearing a handkerchief.....


----------



## PillarofBalance

inhuman88 said:


> Imo the difference between them is negligible


Agreed just go with the oral.


----------



## Phoenix1

PillarofBalance said:


> Agreed just go with the oral.





Okay, great. I appreciate you two helping. I'll jus stick with oral anadrol then.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ridge.johnston said:


> Okay, great. I appreciate you two helping. I'll jus stick with oral anadrol then.


Have nolvadex on hand because it will blow up your gyno.


----------



## Phoenix1

PillarofBalance said:


> Have nolvadex on hand because it will blow up your gyno.





What is your opinion of aromasin? What dose and number of times do you pin Nolvadex when Gyno shows up?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ridge.johnston said:


> What is your opinion of aromasin? What dose and number of times do you pin Nolvadex when Gyno shows up?


I use aromasin. When I use drol I use nolvadex as well. Drol doesn't convert to estrogen but will cause gyno in another way that I don't have time to even attempt to explain right now. And I don't do it well even with time.

Aromasin 12.5mg every other day. Nolvadex 20mg every day. It's a pill. Not an inject.


----------



## Phoenix1

PillarofBalance said:


> I use aromasin. When I use drol I use nolvadex as well. Drol doesn't convert to estrogen but will cause gyno in another way that I don't have time to even attempt to explain right now. And I don't do it well even with time.
> 
> Aromasin 12.5mg every other day. Nolvadex 20mg every day. It's a pill. Not an inject.



Thank you! That was enough to answer my question.


----------



## mickems

ridge.johnston said:


> Then how do you approach finding a source?



place a "want ad" on craigslist.


----------



## Phoenix1

mickems said:


> place a "want ad" on craigslist.



You're being sarcastic right? That is a sure way to become best friends with scammers and undercovered cops.


----------



## Phoenix1

I could not figure out how to change my username. So, the new member " PHOENIX " is me. #FYI


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ridge.johnston said:


> I prefer injectable over orals because it doesn't need to pass through the kidneys as many times to be broken down and processed.



They get metabolized in the liver not the kidneys FYI.


----------



## whitelml

Phoenix do you mind if I have your avi tattooed on my lower back ?


----------



## Fsuphisig

Welcome Phoenix, you make an intro thread ?


----------



## PHOENIX

whitelml said:


> Phoenix do you mind if I have your avi tattooed on my lower back ?



lol Go for it.


----------



## PHOENIX

Fsuphisig said:


> Welcome Phoenix, you make an intro thread ?



Yes, I did. " Phoenix 1 ". I created a new account before we changed my old one. It had to much of my personal info, so I got a lesson on "common sense 101 " from the UGB family. haha


----------



## SmackYoTitty

This is from my experience, so take it as you will.

I ordered and ran Test E from AShop @ 600mg/wk, for 14 weeks.  Took bloods about 6 weeks in and total Test came back @ >1500ng/mL.  Also bought Letro, which I would say is under dosed.  Had slight gyno flare up and used Letro to alleviate.  Was able to continue running Letro at 2.5mg/day, all cycle for 14 weeks, which obviously should've crashed E2, but didn't.  Kept E2 right where it should have been, ~23pg/mL.  Also ordered HCG, which was blasted after last Test E pin, for 10 days, at 500mg/day.  Brought size and function back quickly and made for a smooth transition into PCT.  Also bought Test P, which was run leading up to PCT as well, no complaints there.  Everything took about 2 weeks to get to me from the time my WU payment was made, which is expensive btw.

That being said, I have heard that Alin is a selective scammer and has quite a bit of bad reviews.  I may have just lucked out.


----------



## zapata99

it's depends on genetics i guess


----------



## wabbitt

zapata99 said:


> it's depends on genetics i guess



Say what?  Oh, nice spam in the sig line.


----------



## strongbow

Yea i have been to Ashop - it was a couple years ago and in my experience it was bunk, my last order took 6 months of constant email harassing. I finally got the rest of my order and still have it today - its hard to throw away several hundred $ worth of bunk gear - even when i know its bunk. I will never deal with them again. Hopefully someday I will meet him and give it back to him personal like.


----------



## ForkLift

Looks like im in the 'know' now on this one man
Don't waste your time with Ashop, rumor is they are selective scammers.
Used them two times a while ago. One time was for free stuff tho.
You really shouldnt ask or source check tho on a board that doesn't have sources.
Why don't you go to a board where Ashop advertises, look in their thread and ask one of the guys who have posted in their thread, on THAT board!


----------



## ForkLift

Was it here or the den where i posted up about that 'fake' ashop site that just went up
then i got my ass rip and torn by like the whole 1st tier? for not knowing that ashop themselves are scammers?
im still walking with a limp and got the stitches in you twats


----------



## ArtyV

Gtg. I know more than a few people at the gym who use it.


----------



## SHRUGS

Stay away...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## wabbitt

ArtyV said:


> Gtg. I know more than a few people at the gym who use it.



Use what?  Is this Alin??


----------



## PillarofBalance

ArtyV said:


> Gtg. I know more than a few people at the gym who use it.


Lololololololololollllllll

Read the rest of the thread and then you get to this one and just crack up.


----------



## Spongy

ArtyV said:


> Gtg. I know more than a few people at the gym who use it.



Classic.  Reps.  Lol.


----------



## ForkLift

deadlift666 said:


> Injectable anadrol. Lol





Phoenix1 said:


> Well I'm about to quit researching for injectable anadrol because I can only google so many times and get the same useless links. haha


Google? Go to a board that has sources dummie! I'm sorry but really?



Phoenix1 said:


> Okay, great. I appreciate you two helping. I'll jus stick with oral anadrol then.


Bro i can think of like 3 open sources of the top of my head that have this. I bet if u went to a source board and requested a list from all the sources you would def find some.



Phoenix1 said:


> I do know that. Most of the research that I did showed that injectable gear is more effective and absorbed than oral. What is your opinion?



Correct! IMO! i have some now that i just started using. It was a free sample from another board, anyways i only use about 30mgs pre wo. I taste the shit in my mouth its so strong. Personally i don't like Adrol I like d-bol better. Hey you know what if you left here and went to a source board, you might just be that lucky! Your never gonna find the stuff here. Why don't you Google. AAS forum instead! My teenage neice could find this stuff within an hour! 



ArtyV said:


> Gtg. I know more than a few people at the gym who use it.



So All in is g2g?
Really guys?
You let him get away with comment?
When my ass is still sore from the ashop scammer site thread i started on tid?


----------



## PillarofBalance

2 things fork... don't compare us to TID please.  The guy is obviously an idiot and we just have to laugh that he would post about some guys he knows use him and he is gtg... 

Second -yeah you can do open source boards and find a list with it but will you actually get anything?


----------



## smp1

Alin was probably the 1st source anybody used back i the day,he was hit or miss,1st couple cycles i did was with his pharm sust.Then he started send ing bogus sust to everybody and that was it,Alin,Gehrkes,IP were basically all garbage ans still are,IPs stuff was def bathtub gear,Gehrkes was selective in his scamming and it took 3months to get your pack.Then came Redstar,whos list was impossible to get on MD mag pushed his gear non-stop,then all the UGLs sprang up.And i dont care what UGL your using,you never know what your getting,unless  you go on HRT,you really never know.Same with the Peptide companies,i had a GF get sick as a dog from clenbutoral that was from Great White.Theres so much money to be made with all this stuff,and ive never used a UGL that i used yet that the guy didnt have a chemistry degree,yea sure they did.Google abcesses and see what bad gear can do to you,guys with their whole ass cheek missing,anybody who juices long enough is gonna get an abcess or an infection,were not Drs,although alot of us think we know it all,in actuality we dont know shit,find a good UGL and stick with them,and keep your usage to a minumum,trust me your playing with fire


----------



## ColoradoJay

So - I almost placed an order with these guys.  I had the order on their site, and actually went to send them money via MoneyGram.  I was informed by MoneyGram that they no longer allow any transfers ANA-MARIE due to the high number of complaints they've had from people who have transferred money there previously.  That applies to online transfers, as well as in-person transfers, according to what MoneyGram told me.  The other concerning thing with this site is that they don't respond to emails you send them directly.  They only want to respond to emails sent to them via Forums.  And, as you'll see in the forums, many (MANY) of the comments have been moderated out.  That's a solid sign that the moderators are deleting the negative comments in favor of taking their sponsor's back.

My "being patient" source search continues....


----------



## Drd3kf

Ashop is trash


----------



## PillarofBalance

Drd3kf said:


> Ashop is trash



Aw man when I saw this thread bumped I figured it was gonna be a shill and was ready to **** someone up lol

Thanks for speaking the truth


----------

